
Myjson – A simple JSON store for your web or mobile app - fotoblur
http://myjson.com/
======
ozh
Neat and simple, but that's exactly the kind of things that makes me go "too
bad it's not open sourced, I could use that"

~~~
uniclaude
To be honest, the value resides more in the idea and the fact that it's
already online than in the code.

A basic implementation of this service would take less than 100 lines in any
language commonly used on the web.

~~~
ozh
Of course. It's just that it's easier and quicker to use something that
someone has already developed, than recreate the 100-lines wheel each time.

~~~
bennyg
Which is why I'm confused as to why you want an open-source version? Just use
this one.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Maybe ozh wants to host the service on their own server? Or they've found a
bug they want to fix?

------
michaelmior
Seems like it might be handy for testing. Certainly good to stay way from it
for production apps though.

------
tburch
I built [http://jsonblob.com](http://jsonblob.com) for this purpose. It has an
HTTP API as well as we nice GUI interface to edit your JSON. It's open sourced
and really just a thin webapp on top of mongo, so it's easy to run your own.

~~~
akosednar
Looks just like the design/functionality of
[http://www.jsoneditoronline.org/](http://www.jsoneditoronline.org/) which
seems to be an older project

~~~
tburch
Yeah, it uses that for the editor, but also has a full HTTP API
([http://jsonblob.com/api](http://jsonblob.com/api)) behind it for storing the
JSON and accessing it from outside the browser.

------
alxeder
A JSON literal is also valid JSON. Therefore 4, "test" and true should be
saveable without a object wrapper

~~~
ajanuary
To expand on that: only since RFC 7158, earlier versions required the root to
be an array or object.

So if you're generating json, it's advisable to wrap it so that parsers
written according to the older specs won't choke on it.

However, when parsing, like this, you want to try and accept values.

------
donbronson
Could be used for notepad API or something public. That said, it seems that
services like Parse and Firebox seem more robust and also have faster response
times.

------
tyleregeto
I can't see the use case of this. If it was editable after saving then that
would make sense, but this is just static. And being static, you're better off
just bundling it with the app. Unless I'm missing something?

Nice presentation though, the site looks nice.

EDIT: I see you can create and update through the HTTP API, which makes it
much more useful.

~~~
soundoflight
Except everyone can update it if they know your identifier.

------
jackmaney
Neat, but it would be neater if this were open source and running on https.

~~~
fotoblur
Working on getting cert today ;). Thanks for the feedback.

------
goblin89
Why not use [https://www.firebase.com](https://www.firebase.com)? Seems more
reliable (Privacy Policy, ToS, SLA) and easier to start using, and it has a
free tier if you need something quick for development.

------
ImJasonH
I built a similar thing, in Go on App Engine:
[https://github.com/imjasonh/simply-put](https://github.com/imjasonh/simply-
put)

------
Edmond
for anyone interested in a an easy tool for building JSON store/APIs, you
might find HiveMind (crudzilla.com) useful, I am the developer.

Here's a simple screencast: [http://crudzilla.com/assets/img/info-
graphics/instantiator.g...](http://crudzilla.com/assets/img/info-
graphics/instantiator.gif)

There's a lot that you can with it, in terms of generating JSON.

------
gregbarbosa
For testing purposes, wouldn't using Dropbox suffice as well? It gives a quick
way to update the JSON and see changes occur near live in app?

~~~
tehskylark
Yep, I've done the same in the past.

------
graham1776
Could you do this for an excel document (database)?

It would be cool to be able to drag and drop an excel document into here and
call it with a url.

------
techaddict009
Seems simple and useful like jsfiddle. I will really use this in my app.

------
ff7c11
Maximum nesting depth of 100 :( or else it says it's invalid JSON.

~~~
fotoblur
Thanks for finding this...looks like its rail's JSON::Ext::Parser which
default to 100 max nestings. Looks like it can be disabled. [http://www.ruby-
doc.org/stdlib-2.1.1/libdoc/json/rdoc/JSON/E...](http://www.ruby-
doc.org/stdlib-2.1.1/libdoc/json/rdoc/JSON/Ext/Parser.html)

